
Robots That Learn to Use Improvised Tools - ArtWomb
https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2019/04/11/tools/
======
gibolt
The past year has had a ton of papers that center around unsupervised
'creativty'. I'd say this solidly falls into that category.

Semi-related note, if you don't already watch _Two Minute Papers_ , start now
for great summaries of usually AI work.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/keeroyz](https://www.youtube.com/user/keeroyz)

~~~
jamesb93
Got any papers? I'm interested in unsupervised creativity.

------
amelius
Sounds a bit ambitious. Shouldn't we first build a robot that can learn to
reliable pick up objects of arbitrary shape? E.g. pick up LEGO bricks from a
pile and stack them according to a plan.

~~~
seandougall
I’d settle for a robot that could pick up LEGO bricks and just drop them in a
box. It’d have a lifetime of employment in my living room.

~~~
lnsru
What price would be ok for you for this product?

------
hinkley
It’s all fun and games until the robots fashion a shiv.

